# FL Marine tracks Alterative



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Anybody ever tried using satelite overlay chip? Prices seem much more reasonable than FMT
http://www.legendcartography.com/


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Boneheaded said:


> Anybody ever tried using satelite overlay chip? Prices seem much more reasonable than FMT
> http://www.legendcartography.com/


Standard mapping bought them out. They did away with he legend card and replaced it with their own. The legend card was very good, the Standard card is not.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

So you wouldn't recommend it? Im by no means relying on it for navigation just thinking it could help pin point reef structure when diving. lookng at the "Florida keys- Unleashed"


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't know anything about the Florida cards but the Louisiana card sucks a fat one.

You can generate your own maps with the NAIVCO mapping tools.


----------

